# Einfach mal ne WaKü



## marvan2007 (27. Januar 2016)

*Einfach mal ne WaKü*

Moin, in einem anderen Thread würde ich überzeugt, mit keine neue Graka zu kaufen....gut....dann versuchen wir es mal mit einer WaKü😉 

Mit sticht die Corsair H110i ins Auge, das scheint die optimale AIO zu sein. Wie schaut es mit Erfahrungen aus und wo liegt der Unterschied zur H115i? 

Danke im Voraus.

Marvan


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Einfach mal ne WaKü*

Ok, dann fangen wir mal an dich zu überzeugen keine AiO Wakü zu kaufen.

AiOs sind laut, teuer und kühlen genau so wie ein guter Luftkühler, der sogar günstiger und leiser ist. Aber da du ja schon einen Dark Rock Pro 3 hast, ist bei der Kühlleistung nicht viel Platz nach oben. Wenn müsstest du dir noch 2 brauchbare Lüfter zu der Corsair kaufen, da diese so laut sind. Und gute Lüfter, zB ELoops oder Noctuas, kosten auch 20€/Stück.
Willst du immernoch eine Wakü?
Kauf dir eine. Aber eine richtige. Die kostet zwar mehr, kühlt aber besser und ist vor allem leiser. Und erweiterbar.


----------



## marvan2007 (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Einfach mal ne WaKü*

Ich habe es befürchtet! Ich habe hier noch 2 Corsair 140er PWM Lüfter liegen. Aber wenn du sagst keine AIO, mach mal bitte einen Vorschlag für eine ordentliche WaKü. ******** aussehen muss sie auch nicht unbedingt


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Einfach mal ne WaKü*

Wie viel Geld und was für ein Gehäuse hast du denn?


----------



## marvan2007 (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Einfach mal ne WaKü*



Th3D3str0y3r schrieb:


> Wie viel Geld und was für ein Gehäuse hast du denn?



Na die 200 Euro sollten nicht überschritten werden, da es ein Versuch und Test ist. Als Gehäuse nimmt das Corsair 780T im Büro Platz weg.


----------



## chapchap (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Einfach mal ne WaKü*

Für 200 Euronen bekommste aber keine gescheite Custom zusammen.
Was willst du denn testen?


----------



## Master Shake (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Einfach mal ne WaKü*

AIOs sind normal für kleine Gehäuse, wo sich kein vernünftiger Towerkühler verbauen lässt. Richtige WaKüs sind für Extremübertakter und Leute, die auf die Optik stehn. Der Dark Rock ist sehr gut, leg dir das Geld lieber für Polaris/Pascal zurück, die werden bestimmt nicht billig.


----------



## marvan2007 (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Einfach mal ne WaKü*

Also ist der einzige Effekt ein aufgeräumteres Gehäuse?! Na prima! Dann werde ich das Luftmonster drahf lassen und wirklich warten, bis Pascal vor der Tür steht und ihn in mein Gehäuse lassen. Da bin ich gespannt drauf.


----------



## ForrestGump (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Einfach mal ne WaKü*

Schau dir einfach mal das Teil an !!     Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 240 LT/ST - Set 
Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 240 LT/ST - Set | Interne Sets | Sets und Systeme | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany
Da ist alles dabei für den Anfang !!!


----------

